# Remington LTR



## Swamp Yankee (Jun 5, 2010)

Anybody got one?

Have a chance to buy one right as the guy owes me money. It's a LTR in 223. I have the PSS in both 308 and 223 and was wondering how the shorter barrel version shoots.

Take Care


----------



## jmtgt (Jun 5, 2010)

They shoot very good. We sell many of them.


----------

